# what blue lights to use???



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to start using more and beter lighting in my haunt and it being a prison theme I thought that blue would be better in more of my rooms and hallways then the green that I have been using...But the blue flood lights that I have seem to be bright and I was wondering what kind of lights u guys use other then black lights


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

cool white floresents


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

lol dont mean to laugh but are they Blue never heard of them...


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

nope they are white ...i like them b/c they have that "hospital" feel you know the colors of the hospital are green and white.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

You can still use the blue floodlights that you've seen, just build a dimmer switch box to bring them down to the level of intensity that you want. They are pretty simple and cheap to build. I've listed a site with some instructions. One change though, you really don't need TWO dimmers as the plans state, you can accomplish the same thing using just one dimmer on the single outlet and it will work fine. Here's the link: http://www.frightfx.com/projects/control_box/index.htm


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You could always make your own PAR cans and use whatever watt bulb you think is appropriate with a blue gel over the can. I think someone posted a link to building your own PAR cans a while back.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thankz for all the help guys I think all go with the dimmer switch and thankz B.G for that link...


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

Few years ago for outside I figured that there were times that people would see the blue flood lights... so just to help blend them in some (and reduce the brightness) I hit them with a dusting of black high temp bbq paint. have done the same with normal screw in table lamp bulbs to make them more directional (shine towards the back while still giving light to the front.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

What about CFL's in a home made par can? low wattage use and bright plus low heat.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

What about CFL's in a home made par can? low wattage use and bright plus low heat.

sorry about the double post my comp shut down and i thought it didn't post.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

My big find last year was flourescent spiral screw-in bulbs in blue, green and orange from Wallmart. 60watts of diffused color drawing only 13 watts of power. I had 2 green ones in the cauldron and used the blue overhead for the witch and in the graveyard. The orange one I used to light the giant spider from below with and a blue light behind lighting the bushes.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

If you go with regular incandescent flood lights, you can use these:

http://www.residential-landscape-lighting-design.com/store/PPF/parameters/3553_774/more_info.asp

They're cheaper at Home Depot.. $10 each I think. And since they handle 300W, you could feasibly control 3 of those floodlights with each one.

I used several 100W outdoor floods this past year with most of the dimmers set somewhere between 30%-70%... You can see how it turned out on my 2006 page.

The blue one in my case was to help give a nice cool glow over the gravestones. You see the green light more, but they blend well. They were at different angles, so you can see the blue tone very well in the shadows cast from the green light.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Heres a link for those colored cfls http://www.abcbulbs.com/colored_zz_...ompact_zz_fluorescents-mycat-_b_itemlist.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've seen the red cfl at menards and wasn't too impressed with the color. The blue and green looked fine though.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I will have to check those flourescent spiral screw-in bulbs out seems they put out a nice color.. didn't know they made those, thanks SpiderRider


----------

